

Show HN: Never Write Boring Content Again - yusw
http://innovastudio.com/builderdemo/demo2.html

======
minimaxir
This submission is an alternate link to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8315224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8315224)

~~~
yusw
Thanks, this new one shows a new set of content blocks.

